# Emersed Beginner Guide?



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

I see many people's journals and, with time, I could figure out what I need to know. I'm lazy, though and would like to have a simple little guide that tells me what I need to know. here are some of the things I have questions about -

*containers* - which ones work and which ones don't? what size is bes to start with?

*lighting *- there doesn't seem to be anything as simple as a wpg rule. Is sunlight good or bad? If using sunlight should it be direct or indirect? What do you do in the winter for lighting? normal fluorescents or compact?

*temperature control* - should I worry about it? What temperature range is best? Aquarium heaters don't seem like they would work out of water so what do I use?

*fertilization* - the same as my aquarium for submersed growth? Or, can I use terrestrial products like miracle grow (assuming it is strictly plants and no animals).

*humidity control *- what works best? saran wrap? clear plastic vinyl? something else?

I'm sure there are other considerations to watch out for as well. What advice can you offer a beginner?

I hope the answers that follow will be useful for many.
thanks


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*containers* - which ones work and which ones don't? what size is bes to start with?

***Depends on the size of plants you have. Usually a perforated pot works well as it allows water to circulate through, carrying along with it nutrients. Maybe get ones that are 2-5 inches in diameter to kick it off.

*lighting *- there doesn't seem to be anything as simple as a wpg rule. Is sunlight good or bad? If using sunlight should it be direct or indirect? What do you do in the winter for lighting? normal fluorescents or compact?

***There really is no set rule to follow. Sun light is definitely good especially when it comes to emersed. Plus, it is free. So if you want, use it whenever you can. During winter or when you don't feel sun light is a good choice, use artificial lightings. All the choices you mentioned are good. Another good candidate is metal halide. It depends alot on your budget. Get the most and best your money will let you. Just less hassle down the road that way.

*temperature control* - should I worry about it? What temperature range is best? Aquarium heaters don't seem like they would work out of water so what do I use?

***There is an ideal temperature range, usually from high 60's to mid 80's(some would be okay even in 90's).

*fertilization* - the same as my aquarium for submersed growth? Or, can I use terrestrial products like miracle grow (assuming it is strictly plants and no animals).

* ****Play safe with fertilizers. I still recommend using ones geared toward aquatic plants. You never know what you will decide to do later on; maybe add some fish and/or inverts. Better safe than sorry.

*humidity control *- what works best? saran wrap? clear plastic vinyl? something else?

***Some amount of humidity is nice to plants, especially ones naturally found in more moist, humid areas, such as Cryptocoryne. All the materials you suggested will work. For better light penetration, use clear, transparent types.

Lastly, experiment and experiment. Good luck, have fun, and enjoy


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

I think that a large amount of the confusion with emersed growth comes from the fact that there are so many ways to do it sucessfully and there isn't one clear cut best way. Very similar to growing aquatic plants in general that way. My opinion is that your best bet is to determine what type of setup best suits your preferences and pursue that.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup and don’t forget different plants like different parameters for emersed growth, so it is good to try and simulate the environment of wherever your plant comes from (temp, lighting, humidity etc.....)


----------

